# Airtel vs. Hutch



## ishaan (Oct 2, 2004)

which one dya think is better n y ?

i for one think hutch is better cuz of service provided and cost also.

in my basement, same phone, gets a decent hutch signal but no airtel signal...while standing in the exact same place.

but airtel is better for their customer service...da hutch people treat u as dumbasses who cant even spell phone. like if i hav any prob, their normal reply will be 'switch off, switch on and it will worl' or 'i cant tell about your phone model, so pls visit a hutch outler'


----------



## go4inet (Oct 2, 2004)

Regarding the Quality of service and features these service provider give us..... both are fine !

And AirTel is Quality first ! Hutch is Features First !
Both Support GPRS ! And AirTel rocks in cost features too... !

My Vote is 50-50 ! U cud have added this feature ?


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 2, 2004)

ya, quality wise airtel is beter and hutch offers good value add on service like hutch tv, gprs, replay servise et al.
i prefer hutch


----------



## zeeshan_04 (Oct 2, 2004)

I like Airtel


----------



## medpal (Oct 2, 2004)

voice quality, cal stability and network availability i prefer hutch.

airtel is better in price wise though.


----------



## atool (Oct 2, 2004)

hutch...for betetr or may i say best...network..


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 2, 2004)

Dude...
In my city airtel charges 2 per min

Hutch is the best for me...


----------



## techie_it (Oct 2, 2004)

lol..I  got BPL( i know  thread is abut Hutch and Airtel )..and Its Decent Enough For Me.....Orange(Hutch) i  had few months back .but had to  change due  to  N/Wproblems in My Office


----------



## IG (Oct 2, 2004)

airtel has better network and hutch has better servcie...but then inside the city the networks are almost as good and so i prefer hutch...airtel service staff are even dumber here in chennai....so had to switch.


----------



## sr_ultimate (Oct 4, 2004)

I used both 
As stated above hutch offers many value added service ,  Airtel to do that but it`s emerging into this world right now .. 

Hutch(Orange) is an International company , and has it`s reputation there ,moreover i`ve seen that the people who like to show off use as compared to the one who have to use it.

Airtel has it`s own features , a very good , view " GPRS the slowest way to connect net" this post`s last part by me sr_ultimate you can have a better view about Airtel


----------



## ishaan (Oct 5, 2004)

amzing thing....hutch jus came out with EDGE in delhi

n dey say in customer care its free...if u dload stuff from dere site it costs (like normal gprs) but going 2 uda sitz is free

i think u need 2 hav normal gprs tho (dats 99/month ulimited usage)

dis rox


----------



## indranilmaulik (Oct 6, 2004)

*Here in kolkata nothing beats hutch.*

i hav two connections, one from hutch and another from Airtel.

*Here in kolkata nothing beats hutch.*

they are way ahead . . . .


----------



## mail2and (Oct 6, 2004)

actually in mumbai...  airtel edges out orange in all things

but the airtel dumb-heads charge 600 bucks for gprs!


orange charges 100 !!

thats the biggest difference....

the company doesnt matter for me... the gprs duz...


----------



## ishaan (Oct 6, 2004)

i was talkin about EDGE tecnology...not GPRS...its much faster than GPRS and airtel dont hav it yet....and in hutch in delhi, if u got gprs and u got an EDGE-compliant handset, EDGE is free. 

egde is supposed to be make your gprs 3 times faster.

go here 2 see wat edge is:
*www.nokia.com/nokia/0,8764,32892,00.html


----------



## IG (Oct 6, 2004)

@ ishaan : airtel already have it...but only in blore now.

by the way is nokia 6100 EDGE compliant?


----------



## krazydude (Oct 6, 2004)

Hutch here. got all the kool features, now has Hutch TV which means nothing but hell its there.

Offers good coverage has good connectivity, the helpline girls sound good and polite


----------



## talrejaharish (Oct 6, 2004)

*Hutch Rulz*

i have used ...

BPL - 13 months ...
Airtel - 6 months

(Ornage) Hutch - 19 months and still on ...

used airtel only for the new intro schemes n all 

Hutch till date has never given problems ... though its coz i know a bit more than their *Customer Care Executives !!* lol ... anyone would ... rite ???


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 6, 2004)

Been a satisfied user of Hutch (Orange in mumbai) since the last 3-4 years !


----------



## smash555 (Oct 6, 2004)

I think Hutch is the Best. As compared to the network and services that the Hutch Offers.
most of the Airtel users they have Network Problems in almost all Places 

The services offered by Airtel are too less as compared to Hutch like GPRS, Push to Talk, Microsoft Outlook 

So I will give my 98% vote to Hutch

                                  Nothin is 100%


----------



## mariner (Oct 6, 2004)

well ihave been using airtel since they launched in mumbai and they have been pretty ok. earlier had orange and b4 that bpl but they had lot of billing problems.
airtels customer care is very good and very effective. the best part is that they keep u appraised bout the problems u have told them and the actions being taken, if they have not yet been rectified.


----------



## ishaan (Oct 7, 2004)

nopes its not


----------



## casablanca (Oct 8, 2004)

well i work 4 Hutch, i wont say that its very good as it lacks Network problem in many places (inner places to be precise) 
this is just coz Airtel has tower frequency of 1800mhz
and Hutch has 900mhz

but has ofcourse many good plus points
Press Ads are excellent (the good quality of prints used 4 the ads say it all)
HutchTV is good (any phone with EDGE compatible)
Schemes are quiet good
U get lot of goodies (compliments like tshirts,caps cd-pouches,watches, flask or playing cards given away with any connections taken)(all have the autograph of Rahul Dravid)

Above all that the best part for me is that i have a staff sim card (i can make any Hutch 2 Hutch calling within Karnataka free of cost, other network .50ps and sms anywhere .30ps within karnataka)


----------



## ishaan (Oct 8, 2004)

casablanca said:
			
		

> it lacks Network problem in many places (inner places to be precise)
> this is just coz Airtel has tower frequency of 1800mhz
> and Hutch has 900mhz



i get a much better signal wid hutch in my basement than with airtel at the exact same spot with the same phone


----------



## casablanca (Oct 8, 2004)

well ishaan i said in 'some places' where airtel takes over Hutch when it comes to Network/Signal

ya ur rite even i get good signal in my basement with hutch then airtel


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 8, 2004)

> well ishaan i said in 'some places' where airtel takes over Hutch when it comes to Network/Signal



Actually, even though I never get all signal bars lit up, I can still make and receive calls and browse using GPRS quite easily, EVEN when only red-colored bar remains. But, many of my friends who use Airtel need all bars lit up to even make and receive calls. I've been using Hutch for over 2 years now and I've never had any problems so far. So it might LOOK like Airtel has better signal coverage simply because of the higher frequency, but calls and quality drop severely on Airtel powered phones when you move into a building of any sort. I'm not switching from Hutch for any reason. Viva la Hutch!


----------

